# Driving license in Dubai



## Titli (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm an Indian by nationality currently living in Kuwait. I'm planning to move to dubai next February.
I hold a valid Indian driving license. 

My query is...is it possible to transfer Kuwait driving license to UAE license. If this is possible, I'll apply for one here & get it while arriving in Dubai & transfer.
Or should I apply & get a driving license in Dubai. Is this process easy? How much would it cost to apply & get a driving license in Dubai? 

Please advise on which option to choose 

Appreciate your reply 
Thanks in advance

Regards,
Titli


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No idea about how easy or difficult to get a Kuwaiti license is so I can't compare.
However, if you have an Indian DL you WILL need to take classes (min 16 depending on the age of license) and take a test. Classes would be about 60-100 Dhs each + test fees etc another 1000 DHs or thereabouts.
If you hold a license from another GCC country, I have seen people taking the test directly without taking the classes, BUT still paying for the classes.


----------



## Titli (Nov 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> No idea about how easy or difficult to get a Kuwaiti license is so I can't compare.
> However, if you have an Indian DL you WILL need to take classes (min 16 depending on the age of license) and take a test. Classes would be about 60-100 Dhs each + test fees etc another 1000 DHs or thereabouts.
> If you hold a license from another GCC country, I have seen people taking the test directly without taking the classes, BUT still paying for the classes.




Thanks for a quick reply...

Will enquire about Kuwait Driving license here in Kuwait.


----------



## Titli (Nov 11, 2014)

I enquired some friends of friends in Dubai & they said that it will cost around 8000-10000 dhs to get driving license quickly. If we skip this option and go for a regular class & test, they will keep on failing us in the test. Is this true? 

Appreciate your reply
Thanks in advance.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Titli said:


> I enquired some friends of friends in Dubai & they said that it will cost around 8000-10000 dhs to get driving license quickly. If we skip this option and go for a regular class & test, they will keep on failing us in the test. Is this true?
> 
> Appreciate your reply
> Thanks in advance.


Actually, most people pass from their second attempt and i saw some pass from their first attempt. By the way, i took the regular classes , 40 of them , failed first test, took another 8 classes and passed the second test.
This all cost me 7500 with also using vip transportation from my work place to the driving istitute.it took me 2 month for the entire process ( i passed last october)
They offer vip classes which is very expensive.it would have cost me up to 18000 aed,but you could finish your classes in one to two weeks.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Converting a GCC license to a Dubai one costs exactly 1720 dirhams. I have just inquired since I also carry a GCC license.

This amount includes : 2 lectures, RTA theory test/signal test, Road test and mock test.

Good luck. My recommendation is to issue a Kuwaiti license first.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Do check though that if you hold an Indian passport and a Kuwaiti license you can still transfer it.. as I heard some people have British or US License but holds asian passports and they get rejected based on that - which isn't fair but that's life, so check that out first.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mustii said:


> Do check though that if you hold an Indian passport and a Kuwaiti license you can still transfer it.. as I heard some people have British or US License but holds asian passports and they get rejected based on that - which isn't fair but that's life, so check that out first.


Hi,
Agreed, passport is more important than country of licence!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Titli (Nov 11, 2014)

omrano said:


> Actually, most people pass from their second attempt and i saw some pass from their first attempt. By the way, i took the regular classes , 40 of them , failed first test, took another 8 classes and passed the second test.
> This all cost me 7500 with also using vip transportation from my work place to the driving istitute.it took me 2 month for the entire process ( i passed last october)
> They offer vip classes which is very expensive.it would have cost me up to 18000 aed,but you could finish your classes in one to two weeks.


Is 40 classes mandatory? or 16 classes enough? how much will it cost for 16 classes..... on what basis they fail us in driving test?


----------



## Titli (Nov 11, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> Converting a GCC license to a Dubai one costs exactly 1720 dirhams. I have just inquired since I also carry a GCC license.
> 
> This amount includes : 2 lectures, RTA theory test/signal test, Road test and mock test.
> 
> Good luck. My recommendation is to issue a Kuwaiti license first.


I'm new to GCC & yet to apply Driving license in Kuwait. If i apply & get it now, will i be able to transfer it in Dubai? Is there any minimum period for conversion of Driving License in Dubai?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Mustii said:


> Do check though that if you hold an Indian passport and a Kuwaiti license you can still transfer it.. as I heard some people have British or US License but holds asian passports and they get rejected based on that - which isn't fair but that's life, so check that out first.


If you carry a US or UK license + US/UK passport you convert the license without a test.

If you carry a US, UK or GCC license + a passport from non approved countries by TRA you can convert the license bypassing the lessons, but the theoretical and drive test would be mandatory.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Titli said:


> Is 40 classes mandatory? or 16 classes enough? how much will it cost for 16 classes..... on what basis they fail us in driving test?


40 classes are madatory only if your are a beginner and do not have your home country driving license.
"Students possessing their country's license which is 2 – 5 years old are eligible to take 30 classes.
Students possessing their country's license which is more than 5 years old are eligible to take 20 classe"

check edi website, you will find a lot of information.


----------

